# Dashcam for $$$



## artemis (Jun 20, 2017)

So has anyone signed up with those companies that pay you to have a front facing dash cam for their data mining of traffic patterns? I submitted something asking to sign up for a DC based company. Apparently, you can get up to 100$/week.


----------



## Signal Twenty (Jun 26, 2017)

interesting...


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I signed up last week. Haven't heard back, though


----------



## artemis (Jun 20, 2017)

Signed up when I posted, haven't heard back yet.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

artemis said:


> So has anyone signed up with those companies that pay you to have a front facing dash cam for their data mining of traffic patterns? I submitted something asking to sign up for a DC based company. Apparently, you can get up to 100$/week.


Which companies? How do you signup? Do you mean this?
http://money.cnn.com/2017/07/19/technology/business/rideshare-drivers-camera/index.html
*Thanks to a dashcam, crafty Uber drivers are boosting their pay*
CNN Tech July 19, 2017 by Matt McFarland
*For Uber and Lyft drivers, installing a dashboard camera can boost their earnings by 5% to 15%.*
Drivers are starting to place cameras behind their windshields to record the road ahead of them. Startups chasing the gold mine of car data are paying them to install these cameras. The startups want these videos to do everything from build maps for self-driving cars to track pedestrian activity.

A San Francisco startup, lvl5, is crowdsourcing maps for autonomous vehicles from dashcam videos. Two of its founders previously worked on Tesla's autopilot team.

In three months, they've mapped over 500,000 miles of U.S. roads with 2,000 drivers using their iPhone app, Payver. Drivers receive between two and five cents per mile. Lvl5 expects that with 50,000 U.S. drivers, it can gather enough data to build maps for self-driving cars.









Their crowdsourcing strategy should prove less expensive than if they'd bought a fleet of vehicles specifically for mapping, the approach used for Google StreetView. Lvl5 has set aside $250,000 of the $2 million it's raised to pay drivers for their videos.

Lvl5's software ingests the videos and automatically identifies objects such as stop signs and traffic lights. A self-driving car with access to these maps could triangulate its position on a road and navigate by comparing the maps to the environment around it.

Kerb Technologies, a D.C. urban data startup, is paying drivers $3 an hour to place a GoPro on their dashboard. The fish-eye lens records the entire road and pedestrian traffic on sidewalks.









Kerb is targeting commercial real estate companies who want to make better informed decisions about street retail. It plans to launch a beta version in December. The startup analyzes its video footage to track the prevalence of pedestrians. As computer vision software improves, they may eventually detect more granular qualities about foot traffic, such as the age or of pedestrians. For example, a company considering opening a store for children would know if families frequent a neighborhood.

Kerb's drivers currently drop by its office once a week to hand off the data they collect. Lvl5 drivers send the videos wirelessly, an approach Kerb expects to switch to soon.

According to blogger Harry Campbell, dashcams are already popular with drivers to document anything that goes wrong on the road. Some drivers using dashcams turn them inwards to record passengers. That helps prevent bad behavior.

But for rideshare drivers recording road footage, there's one clear downside. The footage they're recording will help accelerate efforts to eliminate their jobs.


----------



## artemis (Jun 20, 2017)

Yeah that was the article I saw, and found the company Kerb.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

artemis said:


> Yeah that was the article I saw, and found the company Kerb.


Has anybody on this thread gotten a paycheck from either Lvl5 or Kerb? If so, how many hours did you put in? 
Better yet, what do you figure was the hourly rate?
For more income opportunities click here.


----------



## artemis (Jun 20, 2017)

Kerb says $3/hr and up to $100 per week.

Haven't heard back from them yet.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

artemis said:


> Kerb says $3/hr and up to $100 per week.
> Haven't heard back from them yet.


Hope $3/hour is in addition to the per-house or per-photo payments.
Otherwise, it's about one-third minimum wage and you'd work 33 hours for $100, same as one short night Ubering.


----------



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm seeing Google streetview go live!!! Why not?


----------



## artemis (Jun 20, 2017)

Maven said:


> Which companies? How do you signup? Do you mean this?
> http://money.cnn.com/2017/07/19/technology/business/rideshare-drivers-camera/index.html
> *Thanks to a dashcam, crafty Uber drivers are boosting their pay*
> CNN Tech July 19, 2017 by Matt McFarland
> ...


For the record, still haven't heard back from these people.


----------



## twirdman (Sep 16, 2017)

Maven said:


> Hope $3/hour is in addition to the per-house or per-photo payments.
> Otherwise, it's about one-third minimum wage and you'd work 33 hours for $100, same as one short night Ubering.


Bit late to the party but going to their site it doesn't sound like something you do as the sole source of money. They don't intend to have people driving just to be paid by them they intend to have people driving for Uber or Lyft and sharing the videos you record that way. So it isn't 3 an hour it is 3 an hour plus what you make from Uber. Sounds interesting. Has anyone gotten a response from them yet?


----------



## Zardoz (Jan 8, 2017)

anyone know if there is any minimum / expected amount of hours / days they want you to be driving in order to qualify for this ?? 

cuz fortunately i currently have a FT job (knock wood ) but still drive for both uber & lyft an extra day each week to help stay ahead of bills . 

i have heard from others that dashcams are very advisable and have protected /backed-up drivers who have been abused or threatened by pax in the past (the Taco Bell exec who assaulted the guy was recorded on cam, the woman who threatened the black guy by saying she was going to say he'd raped her if she didn't do what she said being another ). 

however since i don't drive on a regular basis i question whether it would be worth it to buy a dashcam ... just not sure if i drive enough that they'd give me one ...


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

YES...

You should already have one...


----------



## MetroplexC70 (Nov 9, 2017)

I know I'm late to the party. But the $3 is to have a cam in your car while you are already driving anyways. So... How is this min. wage area !!!!
When you make what you do driving anyways (we are going to assume you drive for Lyft or Uber). So you have it running for an hour that you drive for either company.



Maven said:


> Hope $3/hour is in addition to the per-house or per-photo payments.
> Otherwise, it's about one-third minimum wage and you'd work 33 hours for $100, same as one short night Ubering.


Quote fail !!!


----------

